# Programm hat keine Uninstall.exe



## Raptor-Gaming (21. Oktober 2009)

Abend Jungs,
 also, ich habe vor paar Jahren mehrere Programme raufgespielt, die mittlerweile schon veraltet sind und ich andere Alternativen gefunden habe. Jetzt wollte ich diese deinstallieren, aber das Problem ist, dass sie keine UInstalle.exe haben. Sie lassen sich weder durch Start-Alle Programme, Software deinstallieren (Windows eigen), Tune-Up noch in dem Ordner ist so eine Datei zu finden. Ich meine sie laufen ja, aber es scheint, als ob ich einfach direkt löschen kann, ohne weiteres halt. Bevor ich zu dem Schritt greife, hat einer nen Vorschlag ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

lösch sie einfach. selbst wenn da noch reste irgendwo in der registry sein sollten: was soll da passieren? du willst die programme ja nicht benutzen, also wird nie mehr nach diesen einträgen gesucht werden. und rein vom platzbedarf her ist das wie ein fliegenschiss auf dem sears tower  

 einzig wenn du das gleiche programm vielleicht dann doch nochmal installieren willst, könnte es ein problem geben. 



 du kannst ja zuerst mal nur den ordner umbennen, wo das "installiert" ist. falls es dann keinerlei probleme zB nach dem booten oder so gibt, kannst du den ordner auch löschen.


----------



## Goddess (22. Oktober 2009)

Probier es mal mit dem Tool PUI _Program Uninstallation Information_ falls dein Problem immernoch aktuell ist. *click* Informationen über dieses Programm findest du auf dieser Seite. *click*


----------



## der-jo (22. Oktober 2009)

es gibt einen windows ordner, da werden z.b. msi installer pakete gespeichert. diese "setup-dateien" enthalten dann beides, sowohl uninstall als auch install routinen.

 c:\windows\downloadedInstalltions


----------

